# "Backwater Swollen Tides"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Report
by Captain Chris Martin

*Family Fun*

According to Guide Harold Dworaczyk of Bay Flats Lodge "The back lakes have been the best hideaway from the winds. Swollen tides have pushed good numbers of redfish to the backwaters and best catches have come on shrimp." Wade fisherman worked hard to find reds & trout over soft mud and grass with scattered shell. Captain David McClelland said East Beast TTF lures are working best.

The weather forecast for Seadrift on Thursday is Sunny, highs in the upper 80s inland...in the lower 80s coast. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph becoming east in the afternoon. Water temps 73.3 degrees. Waning crescent, 20% of the moon is illuminated.

A special thanks to Amanda for sending me the photos she took with her family. Now all I need to do is get her back down to the lodge for more lessons on editing photos.

*Good Night Argentina*

I would like to share photos from our trip with www.daviddenies.com Wingshooting.

www.BayFlatsLdoge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Dove hunting*

One of the best trips I have ever been on.

Captain Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Argentina: Buenos Aires and Cordoba*

*From Bay Flats Lodge guests Steve B.

* 
Had a fantastic time in Buenos Aires and our hunting lodge in Cordoba, Argentina. BA was a beautiful European style city. Amazing architecture of 500 year old buildings, and the feel of Paris or London. Restaurants are very big on eating late and lots o...f red meat. Toured the Plaza del Mayo and experienced so much South American culture. Visited a cemetery that reminded me of New Orleans tombs and mauseleums with the rich, famous, and powerful having tombs for generations of the family. The Nuevo de Julio Ave, which is the widest avenue in the world and had great high end shopping... especially leather goods. The Lodge was in an area that looked a lot like Texas Hill Country... but it was 5 star. They had 10 people taking care of just the 5 of us... a full time chef, chef's assistant, even a full time waiter... and a huge wine cellar with some fantastic Malbecs. The hunting was first class. Each of us had a personal field guide that attended to our every deisre... I never had to load a gun. They grilled all kinds of meats for us to eat at lunch and served us various wines right by the field. Then would put up hammocks for our after lunch siesta time before the afternoon hunt. It was a long way to travel... 24 hours from the time I left the lodge until I got back home... but wow, was it worth it.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great weather*

Wow, where did this weather come from? The lodge welcomed a new customer in with their clients for a 7-boat session on Thursday, and we couldn't believe how fine the weather was. No hot wind howling at 35 mph? Good stuff!


----------

